# ID these frogs



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw these at the Wild Animal Park in San Diego (Escondido/North County)
The glass was very foggy in some spots so the pictures are not the best.
Just wondering what they were....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, the extremely sought after "hybrid" morph.......


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Ah, the extremely sought after "hybrid" morph.......


I would have expected more from them. 
Is it normal to find hybrids in zoo's?

Any thoughts as to what was crossed?


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

I should be out there this week and will check it out, but they do have a mixed viv.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah most zoos mix species, and species will breed and find places on their own to raise frogs.. So I wouldn't be surprised for zoos to have hybrids.


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

mcadoo said:


> I should be out there this week and will check it out, but they do have a mixed viv.


We were there last month.
These guys were in their own viv. They were being displayed in the cave looking structure with the spiders and scorpions exhibit. 

They also had these labeled as splash backs... They looked to be reddish orange...


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Can't tell from the pic, but those could be typical galacts. What's more concerning I guess is that they are stacked vertically in a corner. I don't remember them the last time I was over there, so hopefully they are just very new and settling in. 

I will say the Wild Animal Park (and zoo) is one of the top conservation parks in the world. It's amazing what they've done to help bring back many species, but no one on this board is going to be impressed with the dart exhibits.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I was there over the summer and saw the same thing. Those are orange galancs, and their "cave" exhibit is less than impressive. There was a very "leaf" insect tank though...


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

As dumb as it may sound, I was hoping that it was a new species they imported


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

there was a huge blow up on the board last year about this. and yeah, they keep i think 3 diff darts together in the same (unimpressive) viv, and intermingling has happened. i was sad when i went there last summer and saw it in person  youd expect more from a place as great as the WAP...


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Auratotinctorius?


----------



## palmettodarts (Feb 10, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> Auratotinctorius?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Pappa-Saun said:


> We were there last month.
> These guys were in their own viv. They were being displayed in the cave looking structure with the spiders and scorpions exhibit.
> 
> They also had these labeled as splash backs... They looked to be reddish orange...


That is just funny, I have a viv with three orange galact and that is EXACTLY how they sat in their viv I think the first six months I had them. They would hang in the corner one over the other nearly ALL the time. When I would feed, they would drop down one by one, hunt, and then the next time I looked in they would be back in their stack.

They now only do it ocassionally. On the other hand, I have a viv with red galact and I've never seen them do it.

Deb


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> Auratotinctorius?


i was thinking tinctatus myself.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

btcope said:


> i was thinking tinctatus myself.


I was thinking more on the lines of (Auratorius) haha but seriously this is sad that this is displayed for the general public.


----------



## HalcyonDays (Mar 16, 2011)

Too bad they are morphs. They're lovely little frogs. Time for them to brush up on their herp ethics.


----------

